# I LOVE and HATE the new RF remote!



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

It has been slow on the forum lately so I thought I would find the most first world problem possible to complain about!!!!


I keep my TiVo in a cabinet and the RF remote has allowed me to move away from the finicky RF repeater setup I was using. And that is awesome!

The bad? I keep accidentally hitting buttons!  You could put the old IR remote next to you in the chair and if you bump up against it or even sit on it - the TiVo wouldn't register the key press. The RF signal has no problem making it's way from under my butt!

Why can't TiVo develop a butt press protocol to determine when my fat backside is inadvertently trying to change the channel! 

(For those who may be unfamiliar, This is sarcasm)


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Yes, I'm in the same boat with the remote, love the ability to not be in the line of sight but the accidental button pushing is wearing on me.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

You 2 are nuts. The RF remote is AWESOME! I just wish that my TV used RF too so I wouldn't have to stick my hand out from under the covers to adjust the sound volume.


----------



## kinggabbo (Dec 20, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> You 2 are nuts. The RF remote is AWESOME! I just wish that my TV used RF too so I wouldn't have to stick my hand out from under the covers to adjust the sound volume.


Agreed, love the RF remote!!!


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

tarheelblue32 said:


> You 2 are nuts. The RF remote is AWESOME! I just wish that my TV used RF too so I wouldn't have to stick my hand out from under the covers to adjust the sound volume.


Didn't say I didn't like it, it's great. Just the inadvertent button presses take a little getting use to.

And yes, wish the tv control was RF too as it does get annoying to pull it out for under the blanket to adjust the volume.

TiVo needs to make a "RF 2 IR Blaster", since they already have the FCC license for the RF and can control both RF & IR, technically it wouldn't be difficult to create. But since they sent their hardware engineers home perfectly, I doubt such will ever happen.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I said I loved it! 

But you can't tell me that your unintentional button push's haven't increased...

As I said, first world problems.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

bradleys said:


> The bad? I keep accidentally hitting buttons!  You could put the old IR remote next to you in the chair and if you bump up against it or even sit on it - the TiVo wouldn't register the key press. The RF signal has no problem making it's way from under my butt!


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

bradleys said:


> The RF signal has no problem making it's way from under my butt!


Here's a couple things you could try:

Try wrapping the remote in aluminum foil.
Try wrapping your butt in aluminum foil.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

My only issue with the stock remote and or the Pro Slide remote is the guide button is in the wrong place. They need to switch the zoom and guide button back they way they were and send me new remotes..for free

_I know I know, good luck with that_


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

bradleys said:


> (For those who may be unfamiliar, This is sarcasm)


Ooh. Sarcasm! Do tell us more about it.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Joe01880 said:


> My only issue with the stock remote and or the Pro Slide remote is the guide button is in the wrong place. They need to switch the select and guide button back they way they were and send me new remotes..for free
> 
> _I know I know, good luck with that_


Took some getting use to it but I like that arrangement now!


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

I hope I get use to it, outside of the guide button the Pro Slide rocks IMO. I love having the keyboard at hand versus fiddling with my cell and getting the app sync'd up and running.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

Joe01880 said:


> I hope I get use to it, outside of the guide button the Pro Slide rocks IMO. I love having the keyboard at hand versus fiddling with my cell and getting the app sync'd up and running.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Jeez Joe you sound like me. In one thread you tout the Harmony One because it does everything and in another you tout the Pro Slide.

My Harmony One and Pro Slide sit side by side and get along swell.


----------



## rcandsc (Feb 5, 2014)

Joe01880 said:


> My only issue with the stock remote and or the Pro Slide remote is the guide button is in the wrong place.
> 
> _I know I know, good luck with that_


This

Hit the Zoom button multiple times when the new Roamio Pro arrived.... nice to have high class problems


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

HenryFarpolo said:


> Jeez Joe you sound like me. In one thread you tout the Harmony One because it does everything and in another you tout the Pro Slide.
> 
> My Harmony One and Pro Slide sit side by side and get along swell.


We are equal opportunity surfers here, my wife sits on one end of the sofa, me on the other with our German Shepherd in the middle. My wife can pause when she needs and so can I, the dog just kinda nudges one of us when he needs to pause.

The stock Roamio remote sits in our computer room for maximum clickablility under any condition.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

rcandsc said:


> This
> 
> Hit the Zoom button multiple times when the new Roamio Pro arrived.... nice to have high class problems


If the guide button being in the wrong place is all we have to whine about I guess we are doing ok ay?

I did make mention of it in yesterdays Survey tho


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Joe01880 said:


> If the guide button being in the wrong place is all we have to whine about I guess we are doing ok ay?
> 
> I did make mention of it in yesterdays Survey tho


As the Roamio remote is the only TiVo remote I've ever used, the guide button seems to be in the perfect place to me. I think this is a case of you prefer what you are used to.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

tarheelblue32 said:


> As the Roamio remote is the only TiVo remote I've ever used, the guide button seems to be in the perfect place to me. I think this is a case of you prefer what you are used to.


It's not so much as prefer as just being used to the old location. I'm 3 weeks in to my Pro from my HD and still hit the wrong buttons. I'll get used to it.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

I kind of like the new Guide and Zoom button locations, although it sort of messes me up, as I have a Premiere XL4 with the stock Premiere remote AND a Slide Pro remote for RF.


----------



## wildcardd (Oct 2, 2007)

I've gotten used to the Guide location, but still having problems with figuring out top and bottom of the remote with just my hand. I keep Thumbs Down-ing shows when I want to commercial skip.
The glo remote was much easier to "feel" the right way.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

wildcardd said:


> I've gotten used to the Guide location, but still having problems with figuring out top and bottom of the remote with just my hand. I keep Thumbs Down-ing shows when I want to commercial skip.
> The glo remote was much easier to "feel" the right way.


Agree. I have to feel it out sometimes to figure out which way is up and down.


----------

